# Homemade tool



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Well here is my home made hollowing rig, (Credit to Lyle Jamieson ) after a phone conversation with Lyle on all safety tips, i order the cutter form him and built the rest. so over the weekend i gave it a test and it past with flying colors. 

1" boring bar and D handle, 39" wide offset back rest system, laser and painted it OneWay white.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
Looks like you did a good job on it. Could you post some more pics from the sides? Thanks,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like you did a heck of a nice job there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Although it looks kinda small next to the operator :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job there Jeff. Looks a heck of a lot fancier than my lathe set up. I'm just happy if I can turn a bowl (which I haven't had much luck in lately. Anyway, great job!!
Ken


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job. Much nicer than the one I made. I have plans to upgrade mine but it will have to wait a while.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang Jeff, that is a nice looking setup!:thumbsup: Very professional looking. So give us the review on it. How does she perform?

John


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff,

You can turn some pretty deep hollow forms with that thing!! Great looking strong tool!!

What in the devil is the upper arm on that thing?

Some more detailed pictures and some build plans would be nice to be posted also. :yes:

Fred


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Locking back tool rest down to bed. 2 locks 









Back rest 39" from side to side. 10" from front side of lathe 1" post welded for pivot point. so back rest can pivot closer to head stock this will allow D-bar to swing out so cutter can hit different angles.









hole in boring bar drill off center with 2 set screws for 3/8 cutter holder. drilled of center, so when cutter is add its just above center of boring bar. Cutter and holder bought from Lyle Jamieson $50.00









side view of hollower. 1" steel bar 38" long and (2)7"x (1)17" welded to make D-bar to slide in to back rest (with a hole drilled in middle of the back of D-bar for safety pin so it cannot slide forward out of rest. VERY IMPORTANT) 










removable upper arm is to hold laser. laser can slide up and down and pivot so may be adjusted just off cutter for desired wall thickness and depth, and will stop D-bar from sliding out the back side of rest (safety) also tool rest: 1" bar 14" long welded to 1"x7" long thread stock with nut so height can be micro adjusted to hit dead center.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That is very impressive Jeff. How difficult would you classify it's construction? Approximately what did it cost? I am sure it depends on the cost of the steel. Did you use solid or hollow steel?

Thanks


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeff
Excellent looking job you did and the pictures made it much easier for us to see exactly how nice work you did on it. Hope you have many happy hours turning with this beautiful tool. Mitch


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Fred, paid $50.00 cutter and holder, 5 Star knobs 4 female 1 male at $1.89 each from St. Charles hardwoods, springs in between tubing on back rest (2)$.99 and (2) blots 3/8s from Sears to fit female star knobs 

As far a the steel, all steel was giving to me. (2) 48" long 1" round was cut to make boring bar, D-handle, tool rest and pivot for back rest and had about 12" left, 1" square hollow tubing 82" long for back rest, 12" of 1 1/8" thick wall tubing for up right welded to 1/4 plate to hold back rest in place. also 3/4" 15" long stainless steel bar drilled and tap to hold same cutter to fit into my kelton hollowing handle so i can hollow and under cut bowls by hand.

To save money i was going to make the back tool rest out of 3/4" plywood doubled up. if you get a chance to see Lyle Jamieson's video *Hollow Forms, The Easy Way* he shows his first back rest made of plywood.

How difficult would you classify it's construction? 1- 10 about a 6. **key points: welding boring bar and D-handle flat. welding 1" solid to 1" tubing without flexing and kept at 90 degrees on back rest pivot.


link below Lyle's website and how to make your own.
https://www.lylejamieson.com/tools/tool_howto.asp


----------

